# Killi and Jack Dempsey Photos



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are a few pictures of some fish from our plant club meeting today.


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow that killi is awesome


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I thought so too. Lovely looking fish but a real pain in the ass to photograph. Took me 2 and a half hours and 100+ photos to get that shot. He just wouldn't sit still for a second in the right pose.

And wouldn't you know it, but naturally I forgot to take a picture of its name tag while I was sitting 2 inches away from it the entire time...


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Nothobranchius rachovii


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nothobranchius rachovii Beira Airport MZCS 08/96 ??


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Not sure  

Sounds like you know exactly what it is though


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

,,,Yeah, because I cheat.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/photography/32113-some-killies-shots-8.html#post437343

Look no further; as usual - the answer is found on APC


----------

